
Samsung Kills Off Note 7 After Second Round of Battery Fires - richardboegli
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-11/samsung-ends-production-of-note-7-after-global-recall-new-fires
======
11thEarlOfMar
There are a few, notable high profile product fails in recent years:

\- Galaxy 7

\- Takata Air Bags

\- VW Emissions software

\- GM ignition switches

\- Theranos ineffective testing

These are a diverse set of fails, and only a limited set based on what I can
recall at the moment. But I see them falling into two categories: Intentional
and unintentional. Basically, if the company knew there was something wrong
before the public suffered and they attempted to cover it up, it was an
intentional fail.

If the fail was not discovered until the product was shipped in volume, I'd
call that unintentional.

Intentional fails are a matter of ethics. Unintentional fails are a matter of
process.

How do startup founders build company cultures that avoid both classes of
fail?

------
vezycash
Thanks for a non-paywalled link.

Christmas's come early for Apple.

